# Lost! 2 German Shorthaired Pointer Dogs - Horace area



## redfaul (Oct 21, 2002)

Two female German Shorthaired Pointers ran off from our farm 1 mile north of Horace on Tuesday June 3rd at about 8pm. They are both female and are solid liver (brown) color with a white patch on their chest. They did not have collars. Please call if you have any information! Thank you,

Jesse
701-866-0029


----------

